# How to avoid Nintendo's Copyright bots on Youtube.



## trashyramen (Jul 8, 2017)

Since Nintendo uses bots isssue copyright strikes based on sound and not on gameplay ( correct me if I'm wrong at this) I thought what would happen if we edited the sound on a NES Emulator and see what happens when we record it and upload it to Youtube.
Which I did and both of these videos are monitzed:  
These videos havn't been issued a copyright claim or anything from Nintendo. We could use this to bypass those stupid bots FINALLY. 
Instruction: On FCEUX go to Config





Step 2: Go to Sound in the Drop Down Menu:




Final Step: Copy these settings as shown and then click close.




The end.
Im not sure if this would work on all games but, Hey it worked for Mario.


----------



## trashyramen (Jul 8, 2017)

Proof that they are monitized


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 8, 2017)

Do the bots normally claim the videos that fast?


----------



## trashyramen (Jul 8, 2017)

Yeah


DutchyDutch said:


> Do the bots normally claim the videos that fast?


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 8, 2017)

DutchyDutch said:


> Do the bots normally claim the videos that fast?


The actual bots are operated by Youtube (the same Content ID "service" since 2007), I've had one detected before it finished uploading 

Not like it actually hurts your account FWIW, since they don't use the "block matching content" setting!
(Maybe in Germany )


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 8, 2017)

Alright, going to give it a go then. Do the bots look at the video itself too (somehow), or only audio?


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 8, 2017)

DutchyDutch said:


> Alright, going to give it a go then. Do the bots look at the video itself too (somehow), or only audio?


They definitely can (and they can't get around mirroring/rotation), but I don't know if Nintendo uses this option


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> They definitely can (and they can't get around mirroring/rotation), but I don't know if Nintendo uses this option


They do, I have gotten claimed by visual matches


----------



## trashyramen (Jul 8, 2017)

DutchyDutch said:


> Alright, going to give it a go then. Do the bots look at the video itself too (somehow), or only audio?


They definitely look at audio


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jul 8, 2017)

DutchyDutch said:


> Alright, going to give it a go then. Do the bots look at the video itself too (somehow), or only audio?


Yeah, the bots do look at the video itself, but only to match w/ other videos/movies/TV shows/animes/copyrighted videos/etc. It can analyze and match video content, but not with games, so no worries.


----------



## trashyramen (Jul 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> They do, I have gotten claimed by visual matches


Even in Rom Hacks have you had videos taken down ?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 8, 2017)

trashyramen said:


> Even in Rom Hacks have you had videos taken down ?


I have never done rom hacks, but I have heard of people getting visual claimed by them


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 8, 2017)

Audio is the easiest thing to look for in raw footage. Occasionally, I just upload some raw gameplay to a private playlist and every video has been claimed by Nintendo for monetization. However, my full public series of Pokemon Moon has not. If I had to put a guess in, my constant ramblings while playing make the audio too difficult to detect clearly lol.


----------



## migles (Jul 8, 2017)

protip: hide\change\get rid of HUD
the hability to tell games apart if it's not for the startup screens, must probably be used by checking thought the HUDs


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jul 8, 2017)

I can confirm they also use gameplay and not sound
I used a part of the SMO trailer with a free-to-use song for a school project and I got Content ID'd and the video wasn't monetized (And it was private)


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jul 8, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> I can confirm they also use gameplay and not sound
> I used a part of the SMO trailer with a free-to-use song for a school project and I got Content ID'd and the video wasn't monetized (And it was private)


No, they nabbed you on the trailer, not the gameplay. Like I said earlier:


HaloEliteLegend said:


> Yeah, the bots do look at the video itself, but only to match w/ other videos/movies/TV shows/animes/copyrighted videos/etc. It can analyze and match video content, but not with games, so no worries.


They'll get you for existing copyrighted videos, including game trailers. But they can't nab you for gameplay your record yourself.


----------



## migles (Jul 8, 2017)

in the near future:
youtube videos that look like ripped DVDs, it's a mess of pixels, to watch the video the user has to enter the key on a decoding program, this key is shared between users and never get through youtube.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

would be funny if Nintendo got copyright stiked on there own video of there content, lul


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

Idiot, they can't copyright it. They can only claim adrev, they're auto-claim bots, not copyright bots.
This is a thing that people mistake too much.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Idiot, they can't copyright it. They can only claim adrev, they're auto-claim bots, not copyright bots.
> This is a thing that people mistake too much.


ya get what i mean


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Idiot, they can't copyright it. They can only claim adrev, they're auto-claim bots, not copyright bots.
> This is a thing that people mistake too much.


woah dude, I mean, they can't claim it without a copyright


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> woah dude, I mean, they can't claim it without a copyright


Copyright bots instantly take down x video, auto-claim bots claim adrev if song was used without a permission. They can also block video in certain countries.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Copyright bots instantly take down x video, auto-claim bots claim adrev if song was used without a permission. They can also block video in certain countries.


They're the same bots, only the end result is different.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Copyright bots instantly take down x video, auto-claim bots claim adrev if song was used without a permission. They can also block video in certain countries.


and humans can take down vids even if they have permission -.-


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> and humans can take down vids even if they have permission -.-


youtube heroes, 'nuff said.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> youtube heroes, 'nuff said.


I signed up for laughs and did accept me, been a member of it never using my powers ever, lul, and a youtube hero, you are below me, I could crush you,*laughs maniacaly*


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> youtube heroes, 'nuff said.



YouTube Heroes are a bunch of pantywaists, 'nuff said.


----------

